# 80's craftsman rebuild



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Heres my 80's ( thinking its an 80's - not sure exactally) craftsman - bot it in pretty bad shape, rusty and not running - so original (?) 11HP briggs runs - i had to put another trans in place of the broken one , its basically back together cept for the odd rear discharge deck - figuring it had 2 'normal' pulleys and belts under the shroud, i pull it apart to find.... a belt with notches in it ( sort of like a timing belt) BUT notches are on both sides , mandrel pulleys are also geared and the mandrels themselves look like murray units( short/squat/wide bolt circle) - im figuring its an AYP product with a conglomeration of pieces - very strange- in my years of tinkering- thats a first.

Heres a pic of the tractor as it sits:









Only way i could get a close year is the motor- the chassis numbers are long gone- im assuming parts are close to impossible to get as well - ill have to get new berings and see if the original setup will still work.

Once its all up and running, its getting taken apart again for a correct silver paint color.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Would make good winter project,and good chance much better shape than new show room when your done.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Actually its been a work in progress now for a few years - last year i finally reassembled it and got it back on 4 wheels( been in the back corner of the shed in pieces). I wont put the motor in or rewire it till i get the deck fixed tho, itll take some work. Itll probably the next in the shed after i get my task force done.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Actually its been a work in progress now for a few years - last year i finally reassembled it and got it back on 4 wheels( been in the back corner of the shed in pieces). I wont put the motor in or rewire it till i get the deck fixed tho, itll take some work. Itll probably the next in the shed after i get my task force done.



Good project tractor.....


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Having fun in the shed at winter time.....
Cheers


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I forgot to grab pics of the deck/mandrel setups while taking some of my task force - still the weirdest setup ive ever seen....

Odd winter here- was 80 degrees the other day


----------

